# Unable to configure NETMD to RealPlayer 11



## anant11 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello Anyone:

I have just now installed RealPlayer version 11. I am trying to configure my Sony Walkman MZ - N707 Type- R device. I follow the following steps.
---------------------------------
1. Open Burn/Transfer.
2. Click Add a New Device in the sidebar. This opens a web page with portable players listed on it.
3. Select a device plug-in from the list. Click Install the device... to complete installation.
---------------------------------
I am stuck at the step 2. I cannot find "Click Add a New Device in the sidebar." I cannot proceed further. I need help please.

Thanks in anticipation of help.

anant


----------

